# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I made my Avatar..

## Geoff

I looked at my avatar a few weeks ago and said to myself, I have to give that a try, and I finally did.

I always knew printing the pins was going to be impossibro, so I decided to use filament scraps instead and paint them silver... I made them a tad longer than they should be just to make it a bit more exaggerated, but they are filament.. easy to trim if I ever want to make them shorter...

I used a 3D headscan from thingiverse and resculpted it, it sorta looked like Doug Bradley so I figured it would be a good base mesh

Image-1.jpg

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:438374

----------


## jimc

haha thats awesome geoff! great work as usual.

----------

